
Build Shitty Stuff That Works - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/build-shitty-stuff-that-works/
======
stockkid
I am writing a story about how I learned programming for the last five years,
hoping that it can help other developers.

“Build shitty stuff that works” is maybe the most important message I would
like to share. It is helpful on multiple levels because it requires that (1)
you create an actual thing that works (2) you come to terms with the fact that
your work will be garbage.

I think that we can grow as developers by living these values regardless of
our experience level.

